# Mushroom Growing Near Marijuana Plants



## 213ogKUSH (Mar 10, 2009)

I have 5 small brown mushrooms that are growing out of the pot I am harvesting my marijuana in. I've been having trouble identifying the mushrooms. Has anyone ever had a similar experience? I need to know if the mushrooms are harmful for my precious plants. Or if I just got really lucky and have some phsychadellic hitch-hikers on for the growth of the plant.


----------



## lind2388 (Mar 10, 2009)

213ogKUSH said:


> I have 5 small brown mushrooms that are growing out of the pot I am harvesting my marijuana in. I've been having trouble identifying the mushrooms. Has anyone ever had a similar experience? I need to know if the mushrooms are harmful for my precious plants. Or if I just got really lucky and have some phsychadellic hitch-hikers on for the growth of the plant.


Besides the mushrooms mycellium network using a small amount of nutrients that should be going to your plant they are virtually harmless. They are most likely not Cubensis or Panelous (magic) mushrooms, unless you have grown them in the same house before allowing their spores to be released.


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2009)

yep I also get little brown shrroms growing in my pepper plant's pot after adding horse pooh mulch... tiny little fuggers that grow on wood and plant roots...
realy seem to be benefcial to the plant if anything... I think it breaks down complex nutrients into simple forms that the plants can access..


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Mar 11, 2009)

Got pics of them?


----------



## Dr.Kushthumb (May 3, 2009)

the same thing is happening to me! ill upload some picks of the shrooms in there.


----------



## growwwww (May 4, 2009)

ANC said:


> yep I also get little brown shrroms growing in my pepper plant's pot after adding horse pooh mulch... tiny little fuggers that grow on wood and plant roots...
> realy seem to be benefcial to the plant if anything... I think it breaks down complex nutrients into simple forms that the plants can access..


The mans right, you learn in basic biology that mushrooms are important in bringing nutrients back into soils and stuff, especially nitrogren as it breaks down ammonia and stuff into easier and more simple forms that plants can use.

dude i wouldnt eat them though lol


----------



## Growerwils (May 8, 2009)

I have the same thing with my plants, i woke up this morning to find an inch high whiteish brown mushroom growing next to my weed plant in the same pot, is this harmful? or is it just transfering nutrients to grow much better ?


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2009)

phot please... it wont do anything to your plant though.


----------



## Insain (Aug 27, 2009)

Ive got 6 on the go, all lemons except one ,NL. The NL, just last week had 2 small finger length shrooms coming out of the soil, i shat my self then ripped em' out - they had quite a bad smell. The weird thing is, my conditions are perfect (bad for shrooms) but they still appear. Then again, yesterday, i went in the room and smelt the same funk again, this time it was just a small one, i ripped it out again, then tore out the one root it was growing on, i dont know if that will do oat. I rang the man at my local shop and he said that it maybe helpful, but definitely not harmful, but as this is my ONLY NL, i have nothing to compare against, so i want rid of em'. He said that there may have been spores in the canna mix, who knows, i just dont like it.


----------



## .Calico (Aug 27, 2009)

Ah, the mythical Hashroom. Watch them closely. Sooner or later, you will see a catapillar sitting on top of it, smoking a very long opium pipe. He'll tell you what's up.


----------



## OutdoIndo (Aug 27, 2009)

for sure, i would not eat any shroom that i can't identify, but it is more than likely only gonna give u a stomach ache, unless u are allergic. the mushrooms we trip off are poisonous anyway, that is y we trip. In nature animals tend to avoid that tripping feeling so they won't eat those types of shrooms. kinda like poison toads.


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 27, 2009)

Hes my favorite catapillar. Which I love, I used to own one. Had it in a jar with some leaves and a stick. Smoked it up like 3 times a day. The pillar would be walking on the walls of the jar and then just fall off on to its back for like 30 minutes..wake up and eat mad leaves. HAHA he got smoked up like that for about 2 months before dying. It was a beautiful life IMO.


----------



## .Calico (Aug 27, 2009)

Ah, death by munchies. I believe it's called hyper-munchification. I'm sure if it would have lived and rose from it's cacoon, it would have been the 1st butterfly with tie-dyed wings! You should photo-shop that.


----------



## kRanr (Aug 30, 2009)

this morning i went outside and found a three inch white muchroom stem it wasnt there last night. when i lifted my pot up there where two more poping out of the bottom of the pot (the holes where the water drains) my plant is only a week or two old. none of my other pots so far have had this problem. I pulled it and transplanted my plant to a new pot and soil... im just wondering what made that grow there. and is it harmful to the growth of my plants should it happen again or to my other plants


----------



## ujay (Apr 27, 2013)

Hiii bros i have the same question to ask i found these mushrooms today with this clone im trying to grow anyone know what they are im a real newbie grower in terms of weed you can see my grow in my profile if u like and here is the picture of the mushroom any idea what they are?


----------



## technical dan (Apr 27, 2013)

the mushrooms and mushroom mycelium (the underground biomass that gives rise to the shroom body) will not harm your plants they tend to be good ol' friends. In nature myc. has been observed moving nutrients and water around to feed and support the trees and stuff growing above them. As long as the mold is not growing on/ feeding off of the plant like a moldy clone stem.

But if you want to get rid of them there are some fungicides available at hydroshops, also try to find and pick the mushrooms before the cap opens releasing spores (spreading to your other pots and means more mushrooms). Do Not Eat them you/ I/ we do not know what they are so stay away also smelling bad is a big indicator of danger/ your body telling you to stay away. 

The growth happened there because there were some spores and the conditions were right for them to grow (enough organic matter in the soil to nom on, pH, water, and such) so they took the opprutinity


----------



## Jamie0425 (Jul 15, 2014)

so basically the mushrooms are not harmful? also what about a white mold looking stuff growing on the top of the soil itself? also what would you guys suggest for gnats that actually works? TIA


----------



## canndo (Jul 15, 2014)

fungus is not only an indicator of good soil but a promoter of plant root growth. Old growth forests are covered in mushrooms. Those forests never get fertilized, exist on rainwater alone and have been producing the biggest plants in the world for millions of years.


----------



## MadDog607 (Jul 15, 2014)

Cubes will have remnants of the veil on the stem. They will drop dark or almost purple spores also. These are not fail safe signs though. Like everyone else said, do not eat them either way. You could get very sick or even die from eating the wrong mushroom. However i do believe they are beneficial to plant growth.


----------



## canndo (Jul 15, 2014)

in north America, there are no mushrooms that print purple and bruise blue that are not psychoactive.

that having been said, if you do not know this mushroom intimately, maddog is absolutely correct, don't take the chance, too many other things could go wrong. best you leave them alone.


----------



## trutattoo13 (Jul 19, 2014)

The white stuff is mycelium (harmless unless it molds green) mushrooms in ur pic( harmless and not psychoactive) just plain every day mushrooms


----------



## That shroom guy (Aug 26, 2016)

Drop your humidity really low for a few days that will get rid of them and any mycelium will dry out and die off too


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 31, 2016)

canndo said:


> in north America, there are no mushrooms that print purple and bruise blue that are not psychoactive.
> 
> that having been said, if you do not know this mushroom intimately, maddog is absolutely correct, don't take the chance, too many other things could go wrong. best you leave them alone.





canndo said:


> in north America, there are no mushrooms that print purple and bruise blue that are not psychoactive.
> 
> that having been said, if you do not know this mushroom intimately, maddog is absolutely correct, don't take the chance, too many other things could go wrong. best you leave them alone.


Bruising bollet , northern Mi. ( probably spelled wrong) not active so don't judge by bluing alone


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Sep 4, 2016)

are the mushrooms a good sign of healthy soil no matter the mushroom? Reason I ask is, I recently noticed a couple coming out of the bottom of a 10gal pot out in my barn, it was used soil from an old grow that I had broke up then flushed the hell out of, then forgot about it for over a month, I went out last night to hit it with another bucket of water and noticed some nasty looking shrooms growing out of the bottom. Earlier o knocked them off and dumped the soil out, there was no mycelium web, but, where each shroom was coming out there was a big patch of like a semi wet kinda mush. I picked those chunks out and have it spread out on a tarp for now. Maybe the shrooms were just at the end of their cycle and starting to rot?


----------



## mo841 (Sep 12, 2016)

Anytime there is mushrooms growing by a marijuana plant I recommend chopping the marijuana plant down so the mushrooms can grow to their full potential. That's my tip of the day


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 4, 2016)

Those little fuckers. Yeah I get a few of them growing on the tiny wooden chips in my cab if I leave the dome down too long. They go away if the humidity drops too low for them.


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 10, 2016)

iv had poorly identified shrooms in a 3rd world country. correclty identified as not active and then got convinced to eat it anyway by a guy who barely spoke english. i thought he was trying to say that he had tried them already and they were ok. and i kep repeating myself like "you ate these?" and hed nod yes. so i ate one and it was like 6 inch diameter. awful decision. i spewed diarrhea and vomit simultaneously for five hours and held my gut tightly for the remaining many many hours of pain that had caused. plus i puked many more times. shit really hit me like satan


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## komoshan (Oct 13, 2016)

Someone might of said this but the mushys could be slightly beneficially as they give off co2


----------



## jstro420 (Jun 9, 2017)

TeaTreeOil said:


> Got pics of them?


I have this white one just noticed tonight when I got out of work. I was checking medium with my finger almost squished the Lil guy then it kinda freaked me out has I pulled my hand away and I broke the side off... didn't know if it's good or bad lol. Thanks for the info I'll go look see if I can find what kind of shroomage I gots bahahah pretty cool tho seens how I just started using mammoth... only put 1mil per gal to. Next feed I'm also adding the roots excel seensome how I got a free sample at a festival!. White widow xxl dinafem autos. Noob grow not in best of shape lol but I'm trying to dial my sh*t in. Thanks to alot of stuff on here and a friend that grows I'm on my second grow first time doing an autos.it's a hack job small but frosty


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Yeah ive been shrooming for 17 years. I use to fill trash bags full.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 9, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


>


That is hands down one of the coolest things I have ever seen.
Magic Mushrooms and Marijuana co-mingle. *sighs with astonishment*


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> That is hands down one of the coolest things I have ever seen.
> Magic Mushrooms and Marijuana co-mingle. *sighs with astonishment*


Shrooms absorb any substance in the soil. Id like to water the shrooms with caapi vine


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Shrooms absorb any substance in the soil. Id like to water the shrooms with caapi vine


You shaman, You.



iHearAll said:


> iv had poorly identified shrooms in a 3rd world country. correclty identified as not active and then got convinced to eat it anyway by a guy who barely spoke english. i thought he was trying to say that he had tried them already and they were ok. and i kep repeating myself like "you ate these?" and hed nod yes. so i ate one and it was like 6 inch diameter. awful decision. i spewed diarrhea and vomit simultaneously for five hours and held my gut tightly for the remaining many many hours of pain that had caused. plus i puked many more times. shit really hit me like satan


Mate, that is an intenese story... I am glad You are alive.
Damn... Heavy stuff. Thanks for the heads up on trust.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> You shaman, You.
> 
> 
> Mate, that is an intenese story... I am glad You are alive.
> Damn... Heavy stuff. Thanks for the heads up on trust.


Yeah i know my stuff


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah i know my stuff


That was to @iHearAll .

No offense, Drowning Man.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> That was to @iHearAll .
> 
> No offense, Drowning Man.


Yer sauce is the stuff of yankys


----------



## iHearAll (Jun 9, 2017)

mo841 said:


> Anytime there is mushrooms growing by a marijuana plant I recommend chopping the marijuana plant down so the mushrooms can grow to their full potential. That's my tip of the day


What about the symbiotic relationship of roots and mycelium? Shouldn't the mycelium grow along the roots to deeper penetrate its access to water and nutrition?


----------



## jstro420 (Jun 9, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> What about the symbiotic relationship of roots and mycelium? Shouldn't the mycelium grow along the roots to deeper penetrate its access to water and nutrition?


Sounds to be the problem as we're mostly growing in limited soils In a bucket of sorts along the fact that alot use synthetics to feed witch are not always cheap or hotsoils and teas. Unless ppl got 400gal smartpots inside I can't see that happening unless it can grow thro ur ceiling. I'd rather just grow cannabis lol if if I suck haha.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

jstro420 said:


> Sounds to be the problem as we're mostly growing in limited soils In a bucket of sorts along the fact that alot use synthetics to feed witch are not always cheap or hotsoils and teas. Unless ppl got 400gal smartpots inside I can't see that happening unless it can grow thro ur ceiling. I'd rather just grow cannabis lol if if I suck haha.


I want to grow a jeffry plant


----------



## jstro420 (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I want to grow a jeffry plant


 Lol I Google what that was...... it keeps showing names of ppl named Jeffry plant. You pulling my leg? Or is there a real plant named that? Rollitup is awesome got some cool ppl on here and smart to. Much appreciated all the good knowledge on here everyone!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

jstro420 said:


> Lol I Google what that was...... it keeps showing names of ppl named Jeffry plant. You pulling my leg? Or is there a real plant named that? Rollitup is awesome got some cool ppl on here and smart to. Much appreciated all the good knowledge on here everyone!


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 19, 2017)

This thread is awesome.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 19, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> This thread is awesome.


Yer moms tits are awsome


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yer moms tits are awsome


EYE don't have a Mother, YOU bastard.


----------



## F1_Grower (Mar 21, 2021)

Dr.Kushthumb said:


> the same thing is happening to me! ill upload some picks of the shrooms in there.


I have a pic of mine i just took. Cool stuff, deff doesn't look like some golden teacher


----------

